# could my dog be pregnant or having false pregnancy



## angel0011 (May 4, 2012)

Hi all, I wonder if anyone can help. I'm really not sure if my dog (bullmastiff) could be pregnant. She will be due in 3 days if she is. I have taken her to the vet but they were not sure and they don't have the facilities to do scans. She has saggy nipples, keeps cleaning her nipple and back area. She is constantly digging at the floor, and garden or her box I have put down for her. The only thing is she has not got a large belly and is not producing milk. She is not eating very much. I thought she would have a big round belly by now, and I can not feel any movement in her tummy. I'm now sure is she is pregnant or having a false pregnancy. She mated with my friends dog so the possibility is there. I'm afraid my vet has not been very helpful, I just want people's advice opinion as I want to be ready if she is going to go into Labour, I have been watching her closely.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Take her to a different vet that has the facilities, it's possible she's pregnant with a small litter, is having a false pregnancy or she has a Pyometria. I hope you have money saved up in case she is pregnant and needs a c-section or needs an emergency spay due to pyo as BOTH are a distinct possibility with this breed. Since you can't be responsible enough to confirm the pregnancy and don't seem to know how to keep her from getting pregnant in the first place, please have her spayed ASAP (immeadiatly if it turns out to be false, when the pups wean if she is pregnant).


----------



## angel0011 (May 4, 2012)

I took her to the vet and she told me to wait and see if she labours, I normally keep my friend away when my dog is in heat but did not realise she was before it was too late, as I went out for the day and my husband had them. I plan to get her spayed but the vet told me to wait and see if she gives birth. I have been saving since she mated so will be able to pay for anything that is needed. I had not planned for her to have puppies so please don't judge me. Thanks


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

YOur vet sounds like a fool, she could have been spayed early pregnanacy and been fine, just a little more expensive. Please for yoru dogs sake, find a new vet, if this dog has a Pyo or only one or two pups she will, quite likely, need a surgical intervention.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Your vet will not check her? Doesn't have an xray machine? Doesn't have fingers to palpate her? Can you find another vet? If she mated and tied, there's likely at least one or two puppies in there. And if she is pregnant and you run into any difficulties, it's always better to have a vet who cares and is competent.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Your vet is awful! If you don't know how many puppies are in there, how will you know if she gives birth to all of them or if one pup is dead and stuck and killing her? (Happens all the time.)

This is why I get nervous when people say they won't speuter, but they'll be careful. I'm sure everyone who says it is sincere, but no one can 100% prevent all accidents. Better to speuter first and avoid these types of problems altogether.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You NEED to get a vet who will xray to determine the number of puppies or if it is Pyo. Your dog can die without these diagnostics.


----------

